# Sakai Takayuki



## daves (Jun 13, 2010)

What are your thoughts on these knives? I'm looking at the Nakiri from them. It doesn't state the range but the Usuba is labeled Inox.

Dave


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Dave,

Sakai Takayuki sells a lot of knife lines.  Most, if not all, are actually OEM.  Could you be very specific about which line you're talking about?  For instance there are several Grand Cheff types which are very different from one another. 

A link would be very helpful.

BDL


----------



## daves (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.chefsarmoury.com/kitchen...ble/sakai-takayuki-180mm-nakiri/prod_416.html Otherwise there is a Mcusta http://www.chefsarmoury.com/kitchen...custa-pro-damascus-160mm-nakiri/prod_475.html (This time it has to be with these guys I have store credit otherwise I'd buy from same place I got the Masamoto )

Dave


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Dave,

I don't like nakiris in general and don't know any of the Takayuki nakiris through personal experience.  I can tell you something about the company though and about the Inox line as well.

Aoki knives got into knife manufacturing and selling not long after WWII.  They also sell under the Sakai Takayuki name which is centuries older.  They're in the middle of Japan's "knife country" and have a complex relationship with a number of OEM manufacturers.  That is, some knives are really made by someone else but sold under the Takayuki name; but I believe Aoki still makes some of its own knives.  IIRC, the current or perhaps last CEO is brother to the guy who started Suisun.

The Inox line is not their top end, but meant to be high value.  As these sort of things go, it's mid-priced. 

They're forged, not stamped.  Weight is average.  Thickness is average -- a lot different from their "Hammered Damascus" model which is ridiculously thick.  Handles are decent, nothing special either way, made from POM (plastic). 

They blade alloy is one mid-level "chrome moly" or another, but they're not sahing which one, and I don't know either; I'm not guessing VG2 particularly -- but probably something like it.  Compared to the best western made knives, the alloy itself as well its edge taking, holding and wear characteristics are going to be wonderful.  But compared to better Japanese knives, just OK. 

Hardness runs in the high fifties, 58-59 if I'm not mistaken.  They come pretty sharp OOTB, and sharpen up significantly better.  I don't know for sure if they can be profitably steeled, but guess they can.  Takayuki ships with 50/50 symmetry. 

The closest competition -- according to the low level of buzz on the net to the Inox nakiri -- seems to be be MAC's Japanese series nakiri.  At least they both come up in the same threads and posts.

If you want a functional nakiri, it seems, for the same money you could do a lot worse or about the same. 

Hope this helps a little,

BDL

PS.  Speaking of worse, avoid the "Hammered Damascus" nakiri.  Even the people who come to gushingly enthusiastic conclusions complain about weight and thickness.  The handles suck too.


----------

